# truck springs



## markperr (Jan 7, 2008)

Does anyone have a source for replacement springs for Aristocraft rolling stock? I'm talking specifically, box cars, tankers, gondolas, etc, etc.....

All hobby sources that I can think of are out of stock including Aristo. I haven't called anyone yet to confirm. This is just on-line searching.

Even if you have a source for a spring manufacturer or supplier, that would be great since I have a number of pieces that have rusted springs that need replacing.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Someone here will have some, same springs are in the hook and loop couplers provided... did you keep yours? 

Greg


----------



## markperr (Jan 7, 2008)

Not looking for "some". I need about 150. In my younger days, I regularly left rolling stock out in the yard on the tracks for days or even weeks at a time. Many have rusted. 

I'll give it til tomorrow for anyone here to offer me particular sources and then I'm gonna give it a try with a commercial spring mfr who has springs available that are very close in dimension to what I have measured from a good spring.

If they work, I'll post the source here.

Mark


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Mark 

Someone before recommended this webpage to order springs from 

http://www.leespring.co.uk/index.asp?CountryCode=001 

I haven't tried them as yet, but good chance you may find what your after. 

Alan


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

I have several *thousand* springs that might be right for 1:29 or 1:32 size equipment. I bought them for my 1:20.3 scale and they were just to small. Could you share some dimensions? Diameter, length with no compression? I'll check them for size when I get home.


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

OK, a quick check shows they are .165" by .1" Dia. They seem a touch stiff but may work if the size is right.


----------



## markperr (Jan 7, 2008)

I purchased some from Grainger that are slightly larger in diameter and a little stiffer. I've had to bore out the bolsters a tad for them to fit but it isn't a whole lot more work than a straight on replacement. I'll post some details once I'm convinced that they won't affect the rolling stocks ability to stay on the track.


----------



## BarrysBigTrains (Sep 4, 2008)

I bought a bag of about 50 pieces from Aristo Service, real cheap. 

Call them. 

Barry


----------



## markperr (Jan 7, 2008)

I'll try again in the future. I tried calling them several times last week and kept getting a recording that no one was available to answer my call, but could not leave a message. their website shows them as out of stock.


Not the best run operation in my book, at least from THIS customer's standpoint.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Keep calling and ask for Navin... if you fail, hang up and call again later. 

Greg


----------

